# Is fairytail that bad?



## Thefirst. (May 27, 2010)

Just been reading Rave and omg this is so awesome it really is amazing, sure their are clich?s but all in all one of the best shonen I have ever read. Now this got me thinking considering Rave is a mere 200+ chapters long that I would like to read other titles from the same Mangaka. The only thing is that his other manga is fairytail and everyone says it's horrible, so is it really as bad as people try to make out? I have heard some people even say it's worst than Bleach.


----------



## The Flying Gentleman (May 27, 2010)

I felt it wasn't that bad, but wasn't that great either. Just kinda whatever, and not good enough to keep me around if it was gonna make me deal with a love... rectangle(?) that i felt was pretty lame.


----------



## Will Smith (May 27, 2010)

It's okay, just a throw away shounen imo.


----------



## Majeh (May 27, 2010)

IDK ive never had any problems with any manga i read because i know i wouldnt even be able to write or draw something near what these ppl do. So i have no problems with Fairy Tail and find it quite enjoyable.


----------



## Trent (May 27, 2010)

It's a very decent shonen that doesn't take itself too seriously, not ground-breaking, sure but decent nonetheless. If you liked Rave (Master), you should like this too.

A lot of people like to complain about Fairy Tail but I think it depends on your attitude when reading it.

If you're a moaning little bitch overly critical, sure you can find faults and reasons not to like it. If you overlook the occasional shortcoming, there's lot to like and it can be an enjoyable read. 

It's quite fun, with some badass moments every now and then, likeable characters (and a few cool designs too) and what I find to be an interesting take on the classic RPG spells turned into fighting techniques mages specialize in. 

It's not heavily plot-oriented (a lot of the main super arc is only occasionally hinted at and revelations are parcimonious), so far there was a lot of "let's follow the members of the guild on their random missions" but I actually find that refreshing and like the format anyway. It changes from the classic "hero on a quest/journey".

And there's *loads *of enjoyable fan service.  

Seriously, Mashima is a master in that field. I mean in one special episode, the guy manages to tell a funny story with an heartwarming ending while swimming in EPIC levels of fanservice! 

It included a smexy cat outfit worn by the female protagonist, Lucy, that ended up being_* justified by a plot detail!!! *_


----------



## Rokudaime (May 27, 2010)

It is just an average series.


----------



## Blastrix (May 27, 2010)

If you liked Rave, you will most definately like Fairy Tail too. Those who think Fairy Tail is bad would probably also think Rave is bad, so ill say go for it.


----------



## Thefirst. (May 27, 2010)

Thanks guy's I think I will give fairtail a go after I finish Rave, I also love the mangaka sense of humour he seems like a cool guy who like's what his doing and likes his fans. I will probably start with the anime then jump into the manga.


----------



## 8 (May 27, 2010)

Trent said:


> If you're a moaning little bitch overly critical, sure you can find faults and reasons not to like it. If you overlook the occasional shortcoming, there's lot to like and it can be an enjoyable read.


i'm with this. if you ignore the overreacting nitpicking whiners, its actually very enjoyable.


----------



## Respite (May 27, 2010)

Fairy tale needs to give a fk about its other chars instead of giving natsu constant power ups.


----------



## 8 (May 27, 2010)

Enel said:


> Fairy tale needs to give a fk about its other chars instead of giving natsu constant power ups.


please list natsu's power ups.


----------



## blackbird (May 27, 2010)

I dropped out about 15 chapters ago.

Somehow it became bothersome to read all of a sudden. Really enjoyed it prior to the Edras saga though.


----------



## armorknight (May 27, 2010)

Fairy Tail starts out pretty good, but gets worse as the series goes on. Its only redeeming qualities these days are the awesome fanservice and the sex-bomb women.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (May 27, 2010)

Its mediocre....
There are some good arcs..Luxus arc and Pantom...and some bad arcs the latest ones..


----------



## Kellogem (May 27, 2010)

I would say its pretty bad, all the shounen I tried (yeah, Bleach included) are better right now.

but the first half wasnt that bad and I found it enjoyable until I caught up on it. after that reading it weekly I found the recent arcs (coughOracionSeiscough) horrible so I droped it. maybe reading it in one go is better.


----------



## Respite (May 27, 2010)

8 said:


> please list natsu's power ups.



NAAAAKAAAMMMAAAA PUNCH
But he does a diffrent varient of it each opp.
Or he gets in a fit and powers up and uses some advance moves.

Same thing every battle.


----------



## tashtin (May 27, 2010)

The Flying Gentleman said:


> I felt it wasn't that bad, but wasn't that great either. Just kinda whatever, and not good enough to keep me around if it was gonna make me deal with a *love... rectangle*(?) that i felt was pretty lame.



i wasnt aware of any "love rectangle" care to elaborate?

well its not the worst manga out there... but it is poor considering who the writer is, i expected more from mashima.

i dropped the series just after the new arc began, fairy tail lacks that spark to grab the readers attention and hold on to it.

take away the beautiful women and the ample fan service and fairy tail seems pretty hollow


----------



## MdB (May 27, 2010)

It's awful. I don't even know why I read it.


----------



## Inugami (May 27, 2010)

Thefirst. said:


> J I have heard some people even say it's *worst than Bleach*.



FT has a lots of trollish moments but no way in hell is that bad.


----------



## Muk (May 27, 2010)

if you don't forget that fairy tail is partially comedy and doesn't take itself seriously at times then it is a lot of fun. it also has lots of fanservice


----------



## Saiko (May 27, 2010)

Mediocre           .


----------



## Tempproxy (May 27, 2010)

Kellögem said:


> I would say its pretty bad, all the shounen I tried (yeah, Bleach included) are better right now.
> 
> but the first half wasnt that bad and I found it enjoyable until I caught up on it. after that reading it weekly I found the recent arcs (coughOracionSeiscough) horrible so I droped it. maybe reading it in one go is better.





Oxvial said:


> FT has a lots of trollish moments but no way in hell is that bad.



Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
Just messing with ya.


----------



## KBL (May 27, 2010)

Read it... ignore the bitching of the haters.

It's funny and doesn't take itself too seriously, the humour in it is great and it have some great characters...

I'm not gonna lie, Some arcs were shit... (O6 For example..) but in general is a pretty decent shonnen with tons of action and fanservice ().

If you like Rave you will like Fairy Tail at least for me.


----------



## Kellogem (May 27, 2010)

just to say: finding it shit =/= bitching or hating.

those opinion who says it is shit are as good as the fans (yet I dont see them complaining about the fans)

imo FTs story and characters are bland, humor is weak, its filled with pointless fanservice and its a mediocre shounen at best, but you should give it a try (I never read Rave btw).


----------



## Xion (May 27, 2010)

It's toilet paper shounen. It's pretty bad.

But when I say it's pretty bad, I don't mean it's not entertaining. It's actually a pretty damn awesome and entertaining manga. The problem is that it's cliche, predictable, and pretty damn gay on most fronts.

Sad thing is if a good mangaka got his hands on it, it could be a great manga. 

But I still read it regularly and enjoy it. So it's not bad in that sense.


----------



## Gnome (May 27, 2010)

The only arcs i liked were Phantom guild and the Luxus one, most of the others are kind of boring tbh.


----------



## gumby2ms (May 27, 2010)

both are mediocre if you read them one chapter at a time but they are good fun when you read them as volumes. fairytail is slowly creating its meta-plot outside of the arcs so it hasn't really gotten really serious but there have been many hints to what is going to occur. fairytail is a little less dark then rave but i find it much funnier. basically don't judge something until you try it because a lot of things are personal preference, but most manga that make it past 150+ chapters are good but its up to you to see if they have characters you like and if it is your "cup of tea" 

bad manga get 2 volumes and no trans.


----------



## Punpun (May 27, 2010)

Hiro has just no ambition for this manga. So if you seeks fanservice in a manga you might give it a shot.


----------



## Mahdi (May 27, 2010)

Rave wasn't exciting to me and neither is Fairy Tail...I mean FT started off ok but i feel it became progressively worse over time.


----------



## MdB (May 27, 2010)

gumby2ms said:


> bad manga get 2 volumes and no trans.



Popularity has nothing to do with quality.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 28, 2010)

Actualy Hiro did more series but usualy short ones .

Well Fairy Tail ranges from good to meh to horrible to awesome only to plumet back into meh .

Honestly , if you read the series , do not get atached to any of the two dosen plus members of Fairy Tail outside the main four , because you shall never see them do anything .


----------



## Gallant (May 28, 2010)

People saying Fairy Tail is as good as Rave make me scratch my head.

Rave started out as average and got better with each arc that followed. Fairy Tail started as average and spiraled into new levels of bad writing I have never experienced before. FT just steals all the cool shit from Rave and makes people hate them. I agree its worse than Bleach.

The only thing that FT does right is the fan service. Otherwise, its worthless trash.


----------



## Rokudaime (May 28, 2010)

My main problem with the FT is the Natsu's fight and Hiro should use and flesh out other FT members. There is no reason to stick with the same team over and over again when you have 30++ unique characters with different abilities.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 28, 2010)

Maybe he didn't think them all out ?

My main complaint is I find Natsu to be grossly stupid when compared to Haru . And generaly far less likable or in possesion of a personality .


----------



## Gunners (May 28, 2010)

It's not as bad as people make it out to be, I think it suffers so much because people expected it to be the next One Piece and it just didn't go anywhere. like Lil Jon rapping.

That being said it isn't a good series, if I knew it would turn out like this I wouldn't have bothered.


----------



## xingesealcmst (May 28, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Honestly , if you read the series , do not get atached to any of the two dosen plus members of Fairy Tail outside the main four , because you shall never see them do anything .



That's what I did. And I got sadder with each arc.   Maybe it'll be like rave where the characters are slowly developed in arcs.  Like the sieghart guy. He seemed random at first, and then over arcs slowly became a significant and amazing character.

But as of now, that seems unlikely to happen with any one character, let alone the dozens of other mages in FT.


----------



## Felix (May 28, 2010)

It's lightweight reading
You read it, it isn't bad, but it isn't good either

It's most user's guilty pleasure


----------



## Blinky (May 28, 2010)

Felix said:


> It's lightweight reading
> You read it, it isn't bad, but it isn't good either
> 
> It's most user's guilty pleasure



pretty much this . People get a bit carried away and can be very pretentious . 

It's enjoyable at times .


----------



## SasukeOfUchiha06 (May 28, 2010)

It has a Rave feel to it. Lot of people compare the early arcs to the early One Piece.

The recent arc's have been disappointing. For me it started strong and has faded now.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 28, 2010)

Felix said:


> It's lightweight reading
> You read it, it isn't bad, but it isn't good either
> 
> It's most user's guilty pleasure



This.

Plus, Wendy pek


----------



## TadloS (May 28, 2010)

I'd say it's decent. Not bad nor good. Just decent read.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 28, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> This.
> 
> Plus, *Wendy* pek



 hmm....which one ?


----------



## KBL (May 28, 2010)

Mist Puppet is a pedo... 
EdoWindy FTW


----------



## Gain (May 28, 2010)

It stinks


----------



## Shuntensatsu (May 28, 2010)

Fairy Tail is terrible.

It is worse than Bleach, and current HxH, which is quite a feat.


----------



## Prowler (May 28, 2010)

Just do what you want, OP.


----------



## abcd (May 28, 2010)

Its a nice read when you do it all at once.. but u will forget to read the chapter weekly  

Its mediocre..


----------



## Blade (May 28, 2010)

Read at first Rave Master, then for the lulz read FT.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 28, 2010)

Let me put it this way . Rave's special consists of a 60 page story detailing the origin of Rave and Shiba as a young man . Fary Tail's special consists of Lucy forced into a skimpy cat suit and unintentionaly peeking on Fairy Tail females having a group bath........


----------



## Blade (May 28, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Let me put it this way . Rave's special consists of a 60 page story detailing the origin of Rave and Shiba as a young man . Fary Tail's special consists of Lucy forced into a skimpy cat suit and *unintentionaly peeking on Fairy Tail females having a group bath*........



Now you are cheating


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 28, 2010)

I was hoping to mark the diference between the series from an intelectual standpoint

but even I cannot denny that I find Lucy tapworthy . Though she prety much is Elie , just a diferent coloring to her , that's all .


----------



## Blade (May 28, 2010)

Natsu is just like Let, just a bit more awesome


----------



## Last leaf village ninja (May 29, 2010)

I thought it was aight at first, but as soon as it got to the first major villain (or so the giant seemed to be. I'm having a hard time not spoiling), said villain loses SO RIDICULOUSLY to three fighters (I can kinda understand Ezra, as she's supposed to one of the strongest ever, or somethin like that, but the other two?) I was pissed the fuck off. I stopped my fairytail experience right there, and never looked back.


----------



## Jugger (May 29, 2010)

Its good if you know what to look. Fairy tail is manga with random arc with random enemies with random and fast fights with even more random power ups and it does that well.


----------



## Eternal Flame (May 29, 2010)

I enjoy fairytail a lot. I don't think its as bad as some people whine it to be. I say If you like rave then you should definitely give it a shot. I do think Rave is a bit better as a whole though.


----------



## Kirito (May 29, 2010)

It's the fanservice that brings you in. And the eyecandy.

Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## reaperunique (May 29, 2010)

I find it quite enjoyable. What I expect from a manga like this is that I get at least a power up per arc and/or a nakama punch every few chapters. So I'd say, I like it a lot, ofcourse it has it's stupid and plain retarded parts but overall, no, it isn't that bad.


----------



## sadino (May 29, 2010)

I'm on chap 13 it was kinda lame until now, it's hard to see the art and gags and not think "One Piece rip-off". Yeah, i know Mashima's profile but still pains me a little.

The fanservice at least isn't only for men.


----------



## ShaolinAce (May 29, 2010)

I loved fairy tail to death until the edoras arc. Then kinda dropped it. I mean I'm only 5-6 chapters behind but I'm afraid to go back in after seeing a village full of cats. wtf

Rave is an amazing series on the other hand atleast later on. Very well done.

I admit I'm another slave to lucy's charms though.


----------



## Graham Aker (May 29, 2010)

I like it. I think it's good. If you don't take it seriously, you'll enjoy it. And if you do take it seriously, then you're an idiot.


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 29, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> I like it. I think it's good. If you don't take it seriously, you'll enjoy it. And if you do take it seriously, then you're an idiot.


Since when is it wrong for a reader wanting a coherent and good storyline along with decent pacing/buildup in a manga? If anycase it makes you an idiot for being ignorant about it


----------



## Millennium Creed (May 29, 2010)

It's like Bleach in the sense that if you don't take it seriously; you'll enjoy it.

There's still a lot of potential for it; though. Mashima has yet to dwell into the more entertaining part of the plot. As some other people said; a lot of fan service.

Although I did notice it copies off of One Piece in a sense. The art style whenever Natsu gets angry is similar to Luffy when he gets angry. Mashima claims he was influenced by Dragon Ball but if that was the case why didn't he do it for Rave Master? Also he has a lot of unique characters; just doesn't use em enough.

Anyways, you'll like it if you like comedy and fan service.


----------



## Superstars (May 29, 2010)

Rip off one piece? lol no, he jocked Dragonball just like Oda.


----------



## Millennium Creed (May 29, 2010)

Superstars said:


> Rip off one piece? lol no, he jocked Dragonball just like Oda.



Umm no. If he truly hid jock Dragon Ball then name something similar between Rave and Dragon Ball. He didn't use any of his influences there; why would he use it with his second manga?


----------



## Graham Aker (May 30, 2010)

> Although I did notice it copies off of One Piece in a sense. The art style


I really don't see the similarities. Natsu's eyes are drawn differently, they're more detailed compared to Luffy's. Their noses are different, Luffy's are much simpler looking. And so are their mouths.
The females are also very different. OP women have very small, anatomically impossible, waste lines while FT's are more closer to realistic proportions. Their eyes are also different. Some OP women, and characters, have round or diamond shaped eyes, while FT's have pentagon eye shapes. The male bodies are also different. Oda's look more bulky, with huge necks whereas Mashima's are more proportional.

Oda's style is more cartoony as opposed to Mashima's proportionate art style, excluding the "unique" looking characters that are present in both their works. So, I really don't see the similarities in styles. Maybe at quick glance, they'd look the same. Just how DGM and KHR look the same at a glance. But if you look at their art closely, you will see how different their styles are. Or not if your eyes are just really bad.

I will say though that Mashima did copy Kuma's body in that one character whose name I can't remember. Maybe Mashima is a fan of Oda, or they're good friends or whatever.


----------



## Jugger (May 30, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Since when is it wrong for a reader wanting a coherent and good storyline along with decent pacing/buildup in a manga? If anycase it makes you an idiot for being ignorant about it



Why do you want manga plot that clearly looks like manga that doesn?t have it. It would be boring if all the manga had same kind of plot manga. If all manga where plot manga then it would be compared to shows on tv. They are the same shit with different covers.


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 30, 2010)

Jugger said:


> Why do you want manga plot that clearly looks like manga that doesn?t have it. It would be boring if all the manga had same kind of plot manga. If all manga where plot manga then it would be compared to shows on tv. They are the same shit with different covers.


That doesn't make any sense, are you trying to imply that no manga should have a flesible plot of some sort or any form of fiction? Fairy Tail does have a plot but it's executed terribly due to Mashima's shit build up and pacing, like he's trying to rush through important details to get to the action and as a result they come off as half assed, contrived and lame.


----------



## Graham Aker (May 30, 2010)

Lol Choco got offended. 

Jugger's right. When there's clearly no proper storyline, why bother? You're just ruining your day, mate.
Just read it for what it is, move on. If you really don't like it, like I've been saying, you should just stop reading. You're only making yourself miserable. Which makes you an idiot for reading something you clearly don't like. 

I still have you on my ignore, so I only saw Jugger's quote.


----------



## MdB (May 30, 2010)

Jugger said:


> Why do you want manga plot that clearly looks like manga that doesn?t have it. It would be boring if all the manga had same kind of plot manga. If all manga where plot manga then it would be compared to shows on tv. They are the same shit with different covers.



Explain why a narrative is bad. Explain the blatant lie that all manga are the same. You're spouting incoherent crap that makes no sense at all.


----------



## MdB (May 30, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Lol Choco got offended.
> 
> Jugger's right. When there's clearly no proper storyline, why bother? You're just ruining your day, mate.
> Just read it for what it is, move on. If you really don't like it, like I've been saying, you should just stop reading. You're only making yourself miserable. Which makes you an idiot for reading something you clearly don't like.
> ...



You are aware that not taking someone's work seriously is possibly the greatest offense to any author? Not to mention that it basically boils down to a cop-out that is generally used as a textbook example of dismissing any sort of criticism, yet you call others idiots? Oh, the irony.

Twilight isn't bad, it is what it is and you should just accept that, right?


----------



## Proxy (May 30, 2010)

MdB said:


> It's awful. I don't even know why I read it.



To reference your other post, "You are aware that not taking someone's work seriously is possibly the greatest offense to any author?"

If that were the case, and based upon you mentioning how awful it is, then isn't reading it when you're not finding it enjoyable similar to "reading it for what it is"? 

Granted, FT isn't the best written and paced manga, but it does have its moments which is a reason why some continue with it.


----------



## Ennoea (May 30, 2010)

I don't know anymore but last I read it I nearly threw up at its stupidity.


----------



## MdB (May 30, 2010)

Proxy said:


> To reference your other post, "You are aware that not taking someone's work seriously is possibly the greatest offense to any author?"
> 
> If that were the case, and based upon you mentioning how awful it is, then isn't reading it when you're not finding it enjoyable similar to "reading it for what it is"?
> 
> Granted, FT isn't the best written and paced manga, but it does have its moments which is a reason why some continue with it.



Not really considering I don't try dismiss criticism or the fact that Fairy Tail is written in a fashion to outline dramatic and emotional scenarios by saying that ''People shouldn't take it seriously.'' when the actual manga is prone to showcase melodramatic moments. I simply cringe or laugh when I see those moments, because they're often clumsy or unintentionally hilarious.


----------



## Neelon (May 30, 2010)

Superstars said:


> Rip off one piece? lol no, he jocked Dragonball just like Oda.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 30, 2010)

@ Graham Aker : as far as the similarities go , well there's a few copied poses , but..... mostly it's his BG characters . They mostly suck but yeah .

@ Ennoea : If this makes you throw up , then a chapter of _Kämpfer _would probably kill you . "Lolz lets hava chapter where two girls feed each other cake as teh primary plotz!"

And what the hell , somebody actualy stil responds to Superstars ?


----------



## MdB (May 30, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> @ Ennoea : If this makes you throw up , then a chapter of _K?mpfer _would probably kill you . "Lolz lets hava chapter where two girls feed each other cake as teh primary plotz!"



You think that's bad? Try to watch an entire episode of that garbage.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 30, 2010)

Several chapters of that were enough for me .

That said , the aparent off panel resolving of the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Erza Vs, Erza


 fight just does not make me too eager to give this manga any more points -_-


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 2, 2010)

It sucks in comparison to other manga. To people who say it's good if you don't expect much, why even bother reading it? There is likely better material you could be spending your time on.


----------



## Malumultimus (Jun 2, 2010)

I kept reading it for awhile because it's funny and has decent fan service, but every time a new arc started I'd think, "Wow, why do I even care about...any of this?" After a little build up, I'd think, "Oh, this could be good," but the end would ultimately disappoint me - hard.

Imagine a kid telling you a story and you're not paying attention at all, but then halfway through you think it might be a decent story - and then he ends it with, "so he punched the dude in the face and everyone lived happily ever after!" That's every single arc of Fairy Tail.

I stopped reading when they went to an alternate dimension, a premise that I don't think can be enjoyable no matter what an author does - especially Mashima.


----------



## Trent (Jun 2, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Since when is it wrong for a reader wanting a coherent and good storyline along with decent pacing/buildup in a manga? If anycase it makes you an idiot for being ignorant about it



The manga does NOT have a classic "hero going a long quest" structure but a "group of protagonist going on different missions" one. 

It has elements of a "slice of life" type of manga mixed to a regular shonen vibe. It's actually one thing that makes it _stand out_ compared to other mangas. 

The meta-arc is bound to be only hinted at every now and then and take a lot of time before actually kicking in, it's pointless to bitch about it since it's an inherent characteristic to such storytelling structure . 

To take a RPG example, as far as story telling is concerned, Fairy Tail is more FFX-2 than FFX. The plot is developped little by little through the successive missions instead of being one massive linear story. 

Anyway, on topic, another element I like about this manga is that fights are kept sensibly short so the focus of the action can move on to something else at a good pace. 

Sometimes it does bring missed opportunities, such like the Ezra Vs Ezra fight San Juan Wolf mentioned which mainly happened off panel (though we still could be shown the best parts in a flashback) but at least you won't be spending volumes looking at fights between characters you don't give a rat's ass about (like in the Rescue Sasuke arc in Part 1 Naruto which almost made me drop the manga)(until Kimimaro showed up).



Violent By Design said:


> It sucks in comparison to other manga. To people who say it's good if you don't expect much, why even bother reading it? There is likely better material you could be spending your time on.



Simply because it's an enjoyable read with great elements to it. Everything doesn't have to be perfect for something to be entertaining.


----------



## Oxymoron (Jun 2, 2010)

I tried reading this and managed to get pretty far despite some serious flaws but then there was a chapter where that mysterious good guy turned out to be one of the main villains or his twin brother or his parallel dimension counterpart, not sure exactly. I stopped right there.

Bleach-quality.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 2, 2010)

Trent said:


> Simply because it's an enjoyable read with great elements to it. Everything doesn't have to be perfect for something to be entertaining.



I didn't say it did. But there are more reads that are better, which was my point...why read that when you could just get more enjoyment from a better manga? Time is a valuable thing.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 2, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> I didn't say it did. But there are more reads that are better, which was my point...why read that when you could just get more enjoyment from a better manga? Time is a valuable thing.



Maybe because they enjoy it and it only takes like 3 minutes to read a chapter ?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 2, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Maybe because they enjoy it and it only takes like 3 minutes to read a chapter ?



Okay...I think my point went well over your head.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 3, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Okay...I think my point went well over your head.



What exactly was your point .


----------



## MakeEmum (Jun 3, 2010)

Last leaf village ninja said:


> I thought it was aight at first, but as soon as it got to the first major villain (or so the giant seemed to be. I'm having a hard time not spoiling), said villain loses SO RIDICULOUSLY to three fighters (I can kinda understand Ezra, as she's supposed to one of the strongest ever, or somethin like that, but the other two?) I was pissed the fuck off. I stopped my fairytail experience right there, and never looked back.



You mean "The Strongest Team in Fairly Tail!!!11!!!"?

um' Gildart, Mistgun and Marakov anyone? and  wasn't there some weird talk about Lucy being like a fourth member of the "strongest" team and stuff?


----------



## Trent (Jun 3, 2010)

MakeEmum said:


> You mean "The Strongest Team in Fairly Tail!!!11!!!"?
> 
> um' Gildart, Mistgun and Marakov anyone? and  wasn't there some weird talk *about Lucy being like a fourth member of the "strongest" team and stuff? *



Yes, and it was made as a joke with Lucy thinking that where it obviously wasn't the case.


----------



## MRain65 (Jun 4, 2010)

It wasn't the worst thing I've ever read...but that's pretty much the nicest thing I can say about it.

I do like Erza, though.


----------



## FanB0y (Jun 4, 2010)

Read it if you want but don't make the mistake of comparing it to Rave or you will be sorely disappointed.  One thing I dislike about Fairy Tale is the rehashed Rave characters.  It stopped being a homage and starts being annoying and unoriginal once Myst Gun was revealed to be a Seig lookalike.

Though on it's own, it's a pretty enjoyable manga but nothing spectacular. Kinda like a summer action movie.


----------



## Kei (Jun 4, 2010)

Its not that bad but its bad, the main female character has no strenght wat so ever and she is constantly is put in ecchi situtation so that one streak aganist the manga, not that have a problem with ecchi but still show some strenght! 

But thats my personal opinion u just have to read it yourself


----------

